# Karting League with hire karts, N.London, E.Anglia area



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

As some will know i often set up Karting Events where i book the whole track in advance thus securing a better price. Ive been doing this for a couple of years now with an event every few months.

After chatting to a few of the regulars who attend the races it seems there is good interest in a hire kart league spread over 12 months with a race every other month at a few different tracks around the north london east anglia area. This is aimed to appeal to those who enjoy karting, would like to race in a mini league but dont want to spash out a few grand on their own kart and entering one of the existing karting leagues.

Tracks which i am approaching / have already approached and have the go ahead are:

Rye House (aiming visit twice at the start and end of the league) http://www.rye-house.co.uk/
Lakeside http://www.lakeside-karting.com/
Buckmore http://www.buckmore.co.uk/content.php/000
Redlodge http://www.redlodge.co.uk/
Ellough http://www.elloughparkraceway.co.uk/

Each race will be a 1hr GP event with 20mins practice / qualifying and 40mins race from standing start grid. Im aiming to get the events close to £50 - £60 per person per race (this is what i have agreed with one of the tracks already and will try to get the other tracks to match as closely as possible.. the normal cost of this particular track is £75 per person for the 1hr GP event)

Most of the other regular drivers who are interested in this event can be classed as enthusiastic amatures and the standard of driving is pretty reasonable and although the amphasis is on fun and enjoying the events.. there is a competative spirit so bear this in mind.. if you just fancy a quite toddle round or think bashing people off the track for fun is the done thing.. then this probably isnt the event for you.

I've already got about 10 people who want to go ahead with this but between 15-20 per event would be better and would mean i can negotiate a better price with the various tracks.

*... So.. if you are seriously interested please drop me an email and i will add you to the list. Please email through my profile.*

Races are likely to be on saturday evenings and unless i get everything sorted remarkably quickly the league will probably start in Jan 08 at Rye House.

For it to work and for me to get the best price races must be paid in advance. Ive been doing tis for the past 2 years, i have separate bank accounts set up for karting and have never had any problems.

Thanks for reading and look forward to hearing from anyone interested.

Also welcome comments / feedback in this thread

Regards

Nathan Willits

ps.. in the meantime i will be setting up another couple of events before jan 08 and will also post on this forum.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is their an age limit nathan?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes sorry its 18 and over


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

sounds really good, i use too do alot of karting when i was younger, did my arcs test at buckmore when i was 11. great track. i would be up for it but have a little baby girl now so i'm tied down plus a bit for to travel. well gutted!!!


----------

